# TEST MODE text in the middle of my screen



## webproit (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi

I have the same problem as an another member previously submitted on http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1118808-windows-8-1-giant-text.html

After booting I get TEST MODE coming up in the middle of my primary screen after about 3 hours, the only way to remove it is to reboot and then it comes back again a few hours later.

I have tried the details suggested in the above url on Techguy.org which is:

Run CMD As Administrator.
Run the command: bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
Then run the command: bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING OFF
Restart your computer!

I had this before and some how managed to get it to stop, how I do not know but recently I had to change my MAC Address and it has started up again.

This is a brand new Machine running Windows 8.1

Can any one suggest anything else. Whilst I can live with it, it is rather a pain having to reboot 4 times a day.

thanks
Anton


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. welcome to tech support guy

2. the reason that the cmd has not worked in your case is that changing the boot configuration data ONLY effects the situation at boot - when firmware hands control to windows boot manager
The problem you appear to have is that the test mode is not initiated at boot - but by a program or utility that when its driver is then loaded - the driver is not digitally signed by Microsoft - therefore windows then enters test mode
OR to be more correct the test signing mode

3. IMHO I am not even certain that DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS is a recognised value in windows 8.1


4. run a bcdedit cmd please and paste the result to your reply
on the cmd window
right click top bar edit - click select all
right click top bar - edit and click copy

5. I suggest we start troubleshooting with you reviewing what is being done when this message appears
The favourite although not necessarily the cause in your case is usually a driver connected with gaming


----------



## webproit (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi

Thanks for your comments, I agree that this is probably the case but my Windows knowledge is not as good as it used to be!

Here is the results:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>bcdedit

Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier {bootmgr}
device partition=\Device\HarddiskVolume1
description Windows Boot Manager
locale en-GB
inherit {globalsettings}
integrityservices Enable
default {current}
resumeobject {67601aed-47f5-11e4-9f6b-8ea6f821aeed}
displayorder {current}
toolsdisplayorder {memdiag}
timeout 30

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {current}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows 8.1
locale en-GB
loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
inherit {bootloadersettings}
recoverysequence {67601aef-47f5-11e4-9f6b-8ea6f821aeed}
integrityservices Enable
recoveryenabled Yes
testsigning No
allowedinmemorysettings 0x15000075
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \Windows
resumeobject {67601aed-47f5-11e4-9f6b-8ea6f821aeed}
nx OptIn
bootmenupolicy Standard
useplatformclock Yes

C:\Windows\system32>

What do you think?

Thanks
Anton


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. I have to admit that I am somewhat uncertain as to the implications of the changes you have made to the bcd.

2. IMHO the disable integrity check is NOT a good idea and furthermore there appears to be a suggestion reading a Microsoft tech paper that it should not be used with testsigning OFF
However as I said, I would like to offer a definite opinion on that and I recommend that you either
1. REVERT BCD to how it was - if you have taken the precaution of saving the BCD before you changed it
OR
2. Leave as is and see if problems are encountered - I do not refer in that context to the original problem
as I am more or less certain that your problem is unrelated to any settings in the BCD

3. The test signing indication on 8 and 8.1 is NOT the large test mode text in the middle of the screen that you describe but is a small indicator encountered at boot on the lower right corner of the screen

4. The way forward I think at this stage is for you to consider my point 5 on my first reply


> suggest we start troubleshooting with you reviewing what is being done when this message appears


are you able to identify a program or utility that has been opened when this problem is encountered as you mention that it occurs after some hours - is it possible this is related to your use of something identifiable

5. From either search, or admin cmd prompt
run as admin 
*sigverif*

so type that after right clicking the white microsoft flag left of taskbar in search and then right click and run as admin or in a admin cmd prompt
When it opens
click advanced and ensure Save to log file is checked
also check - overwrite existing log - then click OK
click start
when complete click advanced again and click view log

Are there please any unsigned entries

6. This is only the FIRST step in attempting to troubleshoot the problem


----------



## webproit (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi

I have ran the sigverif and it has return back with no issue at all, every single file is signed.

Anton


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

you still have not answered if you can possibly identify what is being run when this problem occurs

also please send copy and paste of this

http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe
the info in the white box.
Also include the make and full model of the computer please


----------



## webproit (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi 

I am sorry about that. The answer is I do not know.

The programs that are always live on my machine are:

Firefox
Teamviewer (often)
Gotomeeting (background)
Thunderbird
Filezilla (can be open)
Excel 2007 & 2013
Word 2013
Adobe PDF Viewer
Evernote (background and can be open)
SqlYog
Skype
Notepad & Notepad ++ (often)

What is being used at the time is very hard to say and it varies. All I know is it will display for certain within a few hours, you reboot and it returns again. All I am doing is working normally on different business and IT tasks. Nothing out of the ordinary.

Information for the app is:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft, 64 bit
Processor: AMD FX(tm)-4300 Quad-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8173 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon R7 200 Series, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 953516 MB, Free - 729510 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., GA-78LMT-USB3
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

ELITE COOLER MASTER - purchased from PC World

Anton


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. When it opens - the test mode window
right click Microsoft flag left of taskbar
click task manager
on processes - likely to be background process - check for something related to this window
right click and click open file location
see if that gets us any information please

2. please download this - the free speccy

https://www.piriform.com/speccy

and send me the url as here
*File > Publish Snapshot*. This saves your snapshot to our servers and then you can share the link to whoever you like.


----------



## webproit (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi

The URL is http://speccy.piriform.com/results/gwWBwP1YBxOySHeJny7h2aB

I looked at the background processes and the only thing that looked like TEST was TESTDCCI.EXE ? There where 2 instances of these but they related to LG and this TEST MODE issues was happening with other monitors not LG so I do not think this was related. I change those other monitors thinking it might have something to do with this.

General point the TEST MODE appears even if I am not using the system e.g. I leave work, the PC is still on, monitors are turned off and Windows is LOCKED. I come back and login and TEST MODE appears once I log in but it was around before I left.

Thanks
Anton


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Is Avast your choice of AV or is it the pre-installed free trial with the computer
IMHO it is not the best choice for Windows 8.1 and there have been reports of problems. I am NOT aware of this problem with Avast, but if it is the free trial, then I would without doubt recommend its uninstall and the use of Windows Defender.
If you decide to go down that route then uninstall it using programs and features and then REBOOT and run the Avast uninstall tool

https://www.avast.com/en-gb/uninstall-utility
note the caution re being careful what you are removing using this tool

then reboot again and check that windows defender is enabled, updated ad run a quick scan.
If it finds anything please post the log.

2. Please be advised that the use of CCleaner on Windows 8.1 is unnecessary and likely to result in problems, if used in default mode
If the registry cleaner is used, this is without doubt, likely to result in problems and MAY indeed be the cause of this behaviour

3. Re the TESTDCCI I think you will find that this is LG Soft - Easy Set Package.
*However we need to check Task Manager WHEN the image is on the monitor*

4. So in summary my recommend is to
1. If Avast is the free trial or the free edition - uninstall it and use Windows Defender
2. Cease the use of CCleaner it causes many more problems on Windows 8.1 than it ever solves and is certainly NOT advisable as a general maintenance tool.
Whether or not it has a place as a troubleshooting utility is a separate issue
3. Open a cmd prompt with admin rights that is right click the Microsoft white flag left of taskbar click
admin cmd prompt and type

sfc /scannow

press enter
please report results of scan.


----------



## webproit (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi

I have uninstalled Avast and Defender is running.

Regarding CCleaner this was only installed after the issue started happening which was almost immediately once I setup the computer. So this application was installed to try to help get rid of the issue - I dont think it is a cause.

However I have also unistalled it too.

Running sfc /scannow came back with the following:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>sfc /scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some
of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not
supported in offline servicing scenarios.

C:\Windows\system32>

Thanks
Anton


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go back to cmd prompt and copy and paste this

spacing is critical so I do recommend copy and paste

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

run that please report results


----------



## webproit (Jun 23, 2015)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 6.3.9600.17031

Image Version: 6.3.9600.17031

[==========================100.0%==========================]
The restore operation completed successfully. The component store corruption was
repaired.
The operation completed successfully.

C:\Windows\system32>

Thanks
Anton


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Run another 
sfc /scannow please


see if it reports all in order


----------



## webproit (Jun 23, 2015)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>sfc /scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some
of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not
supported in offline servicing scenarios.

C:\Windows\system32>

Anton


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is most unusual
After a Deployment Imaging Servicing Management cmd restore health - all is usually well with a system file check

Go windows, so that is open C drive on explorer open windows scroll to logs
open that
open CBS
in there you will find a text doc file titled CBS
there will be a number of entries the one you want is titled ONLY CBS
right click that entry and click delete

Now exit out of there and go back to a cmd prompt with admin rights and re run the sfc /scannow
when it completes and presuming the result is the same

reboot and go back to the cmd prompt paste this cmd

*findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"*

press enter that will place a text doc on the desktopOn replying click Go Advanced and manage attachments - browse to that file on the desktop and then upload and it will be attached to your replyYou may need to zip it


----------



## webproit (Jun 23, 2015)

Having deleted the file - I have rerun the scan and have the exact same error:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>sfc /scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some
of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not
supported in offline servicing scenarios.

C:\Windows\system32>

I have uploaded the text file.

thanks
Anton


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not think it is important
the only error is

Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"utc.app.json" of Microsoft-Windows-Unified-Telemetry-Client, Version = 6.3.9600.17842, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-06-30 09:36:07, Info CSI 000004bb [SR] This component was referenced by [l:154{77}]"Package_1_for*_KB3068708*~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.3.1.0.3068708-1_neutral_GDR"

That update is here
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3068708

check that you have that update installed
Control Panel 
Windows updates
installed updates

HOWEVER please see download link above
This update contains the following two manifests that are occasionally updated by the Diagnostic Tracking Service:


telemetry.ASM-WindowsDefault.json
utc.app.json
The two files are marked as static files in the update. When an advanced user runs the System File Checker Tool (sfc.exe), the files are unintentionally flagged as corrupted. There is no impact or actual corruption on a device that is running this update, and this issue will be fixed in a later service update.

So in summary there is no need for conern


----------



## webproit (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for confirming that.

So in the meantime anything else we can try to stop this message appearing all the time?

thanks
Anton


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Has it appeared since the DISM repaired the corruption
2. When it does can you use task manager as previously to check again if there are any listings that may indicate its source
3. I see the LG monitor is connected on the Speccy

23MP75 
and my gut feeling is that it maybe that TESTDCCI that is part of the LG software
Domain: 
ANTON
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\LG Soft India Pvt Ltd\Dual Smart Solution\bin\SmartHookTestApp.exe

I do appreciate that you say it still appeared when the LG monitor was not connected.
TRY when the image appears - disabling that process in task manager

4. Until we can get some info on where it is from the chances of finding the cause are few.

5. Another possible source of info is windows event viewer
control panel
admin tools
event viewer
windows logs on left pane
then application log
click the date and time heading on the main window and that will sort them for you, you can then check the date and time noting it beforehand when the image appeared

I would also check the system log using the same procedure.


----------

